# .eu Domains vormerken



## Wolfsbein (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo
ich suche einen seriösen deutschen Anbieter, der es mir ermöglicht eine .eu Domain vorzumerken. Danke.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (23. Februar 2004)

Solange die genauen Registrierungsbedingungen zu .eu noch nicht veröffentlicht sind, macht eine Vormerkung meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Ich denke im Mai / Juni könnte das soweit sein, dann wird es auch entsprechende seriöse Angebote geben, die man weiterempfehlen kann


----------

